# This English saddle is too big for me ... right?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I am going to be dabbling in English. I ordered English tack and it arrived 2 nights ago. It was a bit to my surprise that I only have 5 days before I need to return my saddle if it isn't going to work. I was a little miffed about that because I really looked into Dover's return policy and even chatted with a customer service rep. No where did I see this 5 day limit. Of course, maybe it's my fault for not specifically asking how much time I have. :? I'm just really glad the weather is going to be nice this weekend, because I live in North Dakota and it is the middle of winter. 

Because of the time limit, I will not be able to meet with my trainer and get her opinion on the saddle (she's out of town). I emailed her pictures too and hopefully I can also get her feedback. 

Based on the saddles I have been riding in so far, she said I would need a 17" seat (possibly a 17 1/2"). So I purchased this saddle and it is a 17 1/2". 
Dover's Circuit Pro Saddle | Dover Saddlery

I sat it on my saddle stand and sat in it, and it just feels huge to me. I took a few pictures and I think they confirm it. 











I get way more than 4 fingers behind my seat, and there seems to be way too much room between my knee and the knee rolls. Even if I try to get my knee up to it, I feel like I'm sitting chair-seated and it doesn't feel comfortable. 

I'm kinda thinking next time I should try a 16 1/2" seat. What do you guys think?


While I've got the saddle, I am going to try it on my horse tomorrow and see how the tree fits him. I just finally found out the details of Dover's "try a saddle" program, so whatever saddle I try next, I'm going to do that program so I can actually ride in it and seriously try it out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be sure to protect the saddle in every way your can. You don't want a mark or they can drastically discount the value of the saddle when returned. There should be about 4" behind your bum to the edge of the cantle. I've found I can tell if I like a saddle, or not, within about 20 min. If it's a good fit for the horse you may notice subtle positives as well. I'd suggest a 17", but it's your call. I'm not the one trying it out or buying it.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks fine to me...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It doesn't look bad to me - not sure how tall you are - and leg length can factor into that - but I'm 5ft 3ish and every saddler I've ever dealt with puts me in a 16 1/2 inch.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks fine to me, as well. With that being a 17-1/2", you might be able to use a 17" also, but I suspect a 16-1/2" would be too small.

BTW- you have the saddle on the stand backwards and that's why it's tilted forward a bit. Try it the other way around and you might find that you sit a little farther back in it.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

it looks fine to me. maybe a smidge to big, but if it was mine I would keep it. edit* : if it fits your horse of course


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the flaps are too long, and you should try a saddle with shorter flaps. I'm 5'4 and ride in a 16 1/2. This is Dover's fitting guide and it has a picture of how a properly fitted saddle should look. 

How to Select and Size an English Saddle for a Rider | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I think maybe you could have used a 17", but a little bit big isn't a hardship to ride in. Too SMALL and you'll never be comfortable. When I taught English, Most of my students rode in 17" and 17 1/2" saddles, bc this is the average size for most English riders. I also had an 18" saddle for lessons.
I'm very sorry that you couldn't have tried out some friend's English saddles to check for size. I'm sure that you could recommend the right size Western saddle to somebody. What did you pay? If you cannot plea with Dover to return the saddle, you could sell it here. We all know you, can see that the saddle is BRAND NEW, so nobody is gonna think you are palming off a saddle with any problems. Just some suggestions. =D


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks ok to me. it is bacwards on the stand. Does it fit your horse?

this sounds awful, perhaps, but will you grow more? (I know I have, though not in the right directions!)

I


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

It doesn't look bad to me... I'm 5'3 and ride in an 16 inch saddle and I'm done growing. I think that one looks fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

You are going to sit differently in this saddle on your horse as opposed to on the saddle stand. until you have a chance to actually ride in it, i wouldn't write it off as not fitting.

there is always the option of selling it on as a barely used second hand saddle if it doesn't work and it isn't in pristine condition after trying. can't see what you paid being reduced by much when selling it due to it being brand new. i know i'd be happy to find a new saddle second hand for a bit less than buying new from the store!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Saddlebag: Oh I am going to be super careful not to get one single mark on it. There was a very clear "disclaimer" that was with the saddle. 

Jaydee: I am in-between 5 feet 5" and 5 feet 6", but I do have a longer leg (at least I feel I do). 

Corporal: If you will re-read my post, I HAVE already been riding in other English saddles. My instructor told me that I will probably need a 17" and could almost make due with a 17 1/2". Maybe the way the photo looks is due to the fact 1) it's not on a horse 2) I don't have my stirrup leathers on in a "jumping" length. 

I did talk to Dover today and they will absolutely give me an extension if I want my trainer to see the saddle. This is my first experience with them and so far their customer service has been excellent. 

TinyLiny: I am going to try it on my horse tomorrow (I'll start a new thread and post picture) and see how it fits him. If the fit looks decent, I am very carefully going to ride in it for a few minutes and see how it feels. 

Haha, and yes it is possible I may someday grow in the *other* direction (kids will be on the horizon someday) but I'm hoping I can always keep myself around this weight!


My other option here is to return the saddle, and then get the exact same one through the Dover "try a saddle" program. Which I totally didn't find out about until AFTER I already placed my order.  I'm going to wait and see how the fit looks tomorrow first.


Thanks for all the tips guys. I think I am more confident about fitting it to my horse, than I am to fitting it to myself!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Fun tip for test riding saddles: Wrap polos around your stirrup leathers when you ride. The ride will be a little bulky and slick, but you'll get the basic feel for it. Plus you don't want to risk putting rubs on the saddle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've heard of people usiing old socks to protect from marking rubs. cut out the bottom part of the sock, pull it on OVER the iron so that it goes onto the leather, and leaves the iron free. it will protect the saddle from marks.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

It doesn't look too bad. Like others said, and you're going to do, try it on the horse, and see if you sit in it right. I'm tiny, 5'1" and I was told to get a 17" saddle. I did (though after actually measuring it, it was really a 17 1/2), and I rode in it for years, and finally someone told me it was way to big for me. I never could properly sit a canter without moving a whole lot, once I got in a 16 1/2, all my issues went away. Fortunately I was able to ride in the 16 1/2 for a whole year (it was a clients saddle she decided to sell), so I KNEW it fit me perfectly, but if I had just tried it on a saddle stand, I would have said that I thought it was a little too small. So being on a horse makes a big difference. Good luck!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

beau159 said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. I think I am more confident about fitting it to my horse, than I am to fitting it to myself!!



Really? having sorted English saddles for my horses (with advice form my saddler for years) I know that the first saddle you try on rarely fits, the curve of the tree might be slightly off, or slightly too wide or too narrow, sometimes too long for the back - it is a mine field, where as most average size people fit and average 17 to 17.5 saddle and as it doesn't really cause us any pain issues it is not a main concern. I personally never expect a saddle to fit unless it is adjustable and even then there is a good chance that one of the other fitting issues will be off.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry that your Instructor pushed you into the size of English saddle that you bought. When I taught and a student wanted to know what size saddle to buy, I asked that student which size saddle felt the most comfortable, instead of TELLING them what size fit.
Try riding it and then determine if the saddle really is too big and worth what you paid for it.
I KNOW what size Western fits me--15", I know what size English fits me--17 1/2" and I know what size McClellan fits me--11 1/2". I CAN ride a 16" Western, an 18" English and a 12" McClellan. I am not comfortable in any of these that is too small, although I _can_ ride an 11" McClellan, which was only made in 3 sizes.
Personally, unless this saddle was _very_ pricey, like >$1,500.00, I'd keep up and enjoy it.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Dover has a 100% satisfaction guarantee on all products. I returned my saddle after having it over a year. I have heard that their "this doesn't quite work for me" policy they have where you send it back right away does have some sort of restocking fee and a cleaning fee and all that, but I can say from personal experience that sending it back under the "satisfaction guarantee" is a very quick 100% refund to the bank account/card you used to order the product. They also send you a prepaid shipping label and you can arrange to have the shipping company come pick up the box.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

MaximasMommy said:


> Dover has a 100% satisfaction guarantee on all products. I returned my saddle after having it over a year. I have heard that their "this doesn't quite work for me" policy they have where you send it back right away does have some sort of restocking fee and a cleaning fee and all that, but I can say from personal experience that sending it back under the "satisfaction guarantee" is a very quick 100% refund to the bank account/card you used to order the product. They also send you a prepaid shipping label and you can arrange to have the shipping company come pick up the box.


 That's good news. I never buy an over priced saddle as I expect to have to sell it again after trying it on for a minute. 

Personally I can ride in any saddle from a 16.5 to an 18", having a saddle that is too small is the real issue as it causes problems with pressure points for the horse (pressure on the cantle often). I don't mind a spacious saddle because I don't want the saddle to dictate my position I'm happy as long as it doesn't put me in an unbalanced incorrect position. My pony has a 15.5 I can squeeze on to with long stirrups, my haffies have a 16.5 and a 17" and my TB's measures at 18".


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, Dover has been fantastic so far throughout all of this. They even told me I can keep the saddle longer if I need my trainer to look at it. 

I tried it on my horse yesterday and it seemed "okay". My only concern is that it wants to sit back fairly far. I took pictures and sent them to my trainer and see what she thinks. If need be, I can hang onto the saddle until she can see it in person. Or else I have no problem returning it and trying something else, because I think I could find something a little better for him. 

I did sit on the saddle on him and it made a HUGE difference than sitting on it on the saddle stand. It might still be a smidge big as I had a full+ hand width behind my seat, but the knee rolls felt comfortable. 




Clava said:


> Really? having sorted English saddles for my horses (with advice form my saddler for years) I know that the first saddle you try on rarely fits, the curve of the tree might be slightly off, or slightly too wide or too narrow, sometimes too long for the back - it is a mine field, where as most average size people fit and average 17 to 17.5 saddle and as it doesn't really cause us any pain issues it is not a main concern. I personally never expect a saddle to fit unless it is adjustable and even then there is a good chance that one of the other fitting issues will be off.


I think you misread my words. I did not mean I was going to FORCE the saddle to fit my horse. I meant that I feel comfortable about looking at a saddle and seeing if it is a good fit or not. If it doesn't fit, I'm not keeping it. 




Corporal said:


> I'm sorry that your Instructor pushed you into the size of English saddle that you bought. When I taught and a student wanted to know what size saddle to buy, I asked that student which size saddle felt the most comfortable, instead of TELLING them what size fit.


???

I wasn't "pushed" into a certain size. I've ridden in several different saddles and she has always stressed to me that the saddle needs to FEEL good and it needs to make posting and two-point effortless (so that you aren't fighting the saddle). 

I have asked her what size of saddle (approximate) that I would need and based on the saddles I have ridden in so far we determined that I would need a 17" or a 17 1/2".


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Again, if you didn't pay a lot for it, I would still keep it. Sometimes with English saddles your opinion about what is most comfortable switches back and forth, in YOUR case, it would be between 17" and 17 1/2". Maybe you won't know until you have really put a lot of hours in riding a saddle.
I don't know how many years you have been riding Western. After I took HS lessons, way back when, and I bought my horses, MY saddle of choice has always been an English saddle. I RARELY ride my Western saddles anymore, and the most comfortable needs some fender work. It's a very old saddle that feels hard as a rock on the seat, but has been very well crafted and is really a comfortable saddle, ironically.
Perhaps your Western saddle has had you fighting sitting in a chair seat, which is all too common, and THIS is why the English saddle feels too roomy. If you are used to feeling the cantle on any Western you won't feel normal with some space between your back side and the English saddle's cantle. An English saddle is SUPPOSED to force the rider to the deepest part of the seat of the saddle.
THIS illustration has great labels, BUT the saddle is too far forward on this horse. BOTH the pommel and cantle are supposed to be level with each other.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...hSaddleParts.png/300px-EnglishSaddleParts.png
THIS article shows a picture like you are describing you want from your English saddle:
Guide to English Saddles - Horse.com
This picture shows a close contact, which is flatter than an all purpose, and you can see that there is a lot more saddle and cantle bethind the riders back side:
http://sidelinesnews.com/blogs/betweentheears/files/2013/02/sc00013bd8.jpg
Although this is a Dressage saddle, you can still see more daylight behind this rider than in the saddle fitting article above:
http://s3.amazonaws.com/medias.phot...e-Badminton-Horse-Trials-2013-010_xgaplus.jpg
Judging from THIS photo, Zara Phillips prefers a smaller English Jumping saddle, at least at this competition and going over jumps in the Show Jumping part of a 3-Day.
I'm NOT criticizing you OR your Instructor. I guess it's MY fault bc it's been a really long time since I had to size myself.
I HOPE that these links help you. =D
_*IMHO*_ an English saddle is really the next step above bareback and it teaches you more about balance than a Western saddle every will, plus your horse will FEEL your leg much better.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

beau159 said:


> I think you misread my words. I did not mean I was going to FORCE the saddle to fit my horse. I meant that I feel comfortable about looking at a saddle and seeing if it is a good fit or not. If it doesn't fit, I'm not keeping it.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------

